# Best material for fascia



## Rodi (Jul 2, 2009)

Assuming money is no object, what is the best material to replace decayed fascia, after source of water leak is eliminated?
Cedar, pressure treated lumber, Hardiplank, wood-fiber composite?
Your opinion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you going to paint it or stain it? Also, I would include pvc as well. This stuff lasts forever and holds up very well.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

A 2x6 with some nice Edco steel fascias.


----------



## roofah (Jun 14, 2009)

I would without a doubt say pvc is the best material. Whether your fascia is exposed or capped with metal it will stand the test of time and you will be helping keep some plastic out of the landfill if you find a company that uses recycled material. The only downfall to pvc is it is a little more difficult to work with but pro's definitely out weigh con's. Good luck


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

Azek makes some great products. Great to work with too. A few notches above tuff board


----------

